# holiday over



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alas my holiday is at an end and I return to the delights of sunny Cairo tomorrow and of course will be back on line via my office and sitting doing nothing


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Back just in time for a long weekend then


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome back, Maiden....Pat did a great job in your absence!
Nice to see you back!!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Welcome back, Maiden....Pat did a great job in your absence!
> Nice to see you back!!!


Yep we were all very well behaved - I didnt get told off once :eyebrows::eyebrows:

a few newbies needed a spanking though:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Back just in time for a long weekend then




Indeed and to find that my wee man at the embassy has gone on holiday and left me no petty cash


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Indeed and to find that my wee man at the embassy has gone on holiday and left me no petty cash


You would have thought that you would have prepared for the unpredictabilites of living in Egypt by now.

Some people never learn

#NoSympathy:eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> You would have thought that you would have prepared for the unpredictabilites of living in Egypt by now.
> 
> Some people never learn
> 
> #NoSympathy:eyebrows:




I am prepared but I am ever the optimist as proven by the fact I am still here


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am prepared but I am ever the optimist as proven by the fact I am still here


Optimism is a mental attitude that interprets situations and events as being best (optimized), meaning that in some way for factors that may not be fully comprehended, the present moment is in an optimum state. The concept is typically extended to include the attitude of hope for future conditions unfolding as optimal as well. The more broad concept of optimism is the understanding that all of nature, past, present and future, operates by laws of optimization along the lines of Hamilton's principle of optimization in the realm of physics.


In EGYPT


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Optimism is a mental attitude that interprets situations and events as being best (optimized), meaning that in some way for factors that may not be fully comprehended, the present moment is in an optimum state. The concept is typically extended to include the attitude of hope for future conditions unfolding as optimal as well. The more broad concept of optimism is the understanding that all of nature, past, present and future, operates by laws of optimization along the lines of Hamilton's principle of optimization in the realm of physics.
> 
> 
> In EGYPT




You must be bored


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> You must be bored


Actually I'm working tomoz and Sat - so planning Sunday -(if Egypt is open for business)


----------

